
Show HN: Redux and datascript, anyone? - hden
https://github.com/hden/reduxscript/blob/master/reducers.js
======
tracker1
One thing that irked me, perhaps a bit quickly was the use of snake_case over
camelCase names... it looks like it's built in closure-script, as I haven't
used closure, I'm not sure of the common naming conventions in that
language... But it struck me as odd.

